# Gt 5000



## cburgess (Jul 27, 2004)

I bought a GT5000 in April & I am now having Oil leaks? Not sure where, I called Sears & they want to send someone out to look at it. I will post problem when I find out. "22 hp Briggs"


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a drag Cburg...

stupid thing to check... but is the oil filter tight? My prestige (kohler 20) leaked but it was due to the service guy not tightening the oil filter... 


good luck..


ps welcome to the forum..

sj


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Or the drain plug?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cburgess _
> *I bought a GT5000 in April & I am now having Oil leaks? Not sure where, I called Sears & they want to send someone out to look at it. I will post problem when I find out. "22 hp Briggs" *


Welcome cburgess....sorry to hear about your oil leaks...keep us posted on the results.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

In todays manufacturing environment I am not surprised this is not more of an issue than it is on all make and models.

Good luck getting it worked out.

Bob


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome cburgess :friends: Hate to hear about the oil leak have you check the tightness of the valve covers they may have loosen up.


----------

